# please name this tune



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me the composer and title of this: (first 20 seconds posted only, about 3MB )

www.simplemidi.com/classical/unknown.wav

Thanks


----------



## rs123 (May 18, 2006)

Bach. Klavir (piano) Concerto d-moll 1 part, BWV1052


----------

